# Weather walking wrong



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so I. Have started annoy her thread about what is wrong with his leg ... Now this one is how to make him walk better input please?!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have pictures? What exactly is he doing?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

He's just not putting very much of his weight on his front legs and when he does to walk they bend at his knees


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Do you have pictures?


Could you take a video?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are his nails trimmed properly? Have you had him tested for CAE? Do you give him BoSe shots?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Tried to take a video but it wouldn't let me post it...his hooves are kept clipped and clean .. Have not tested I am planning on it though


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Also have given him three BoSe shots an have not worked I'm gonna try some aspirin


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have him tested for CAE.

B-L Solution is a natural pain reliever. You could give that to him on a regular basis. It comes in liquid and pellet form. You would have to guesstimate the dosage for him from the horse dosage and just play around with it to get a dosage that works for him.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thanks ... I just don't have the money to get him tested right now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can pull the blood yourself, it is pretty inexpensive through BioTracking.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ya but I'd rather have the vet do it because I've never done it before lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is just the 1 knee, it may be injury. 

Maybe try to wrap it, don't put it on to tight. check it daily.

Do you have any banamine?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok and no I do not i was going to give him some aspirin tonight...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

you need a red top tube of blood and send to washington state. it is a total of 19.50 for one test 9,50 a test after that. they will bill you. but it will cost you alot more than 19.50 if you spread cae to your herd, or someone elses. how old is he?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

He is three months old 
I thought they had to be at least five


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It is 6mos for testing. Sure hope it can be figured out what's causing this. 
He's had plenty enough BoSe so dont give him any more of that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aspirin is better than nothing, good luck.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is it both knees? What is his feed? Some goats grow faster than they can supply the correct nutrients to their body. Basically the bones grow to fast and it causes swelling the joints that aren't quite ready for it. They eventually catch up and it goes away. 

If its one then like someone else said it could be an injury. Is it hard or soft? Tender to the touch? Abnormally hot?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Not really any of those he just has trouble walking its on both front legs


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

His feed is two small coffee cans a day...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh ok. If its just Lind of stiff its probably growing pains. Like, when human kids are growing. You know, your knees would hurt and feel funny. Same thing with the goats really. That's.my opinion which could be way off but it looks just like my goats knees when they.hit a major growth spurt.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thanks
At least ur not telling me he needs tested for CAE ...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If he's had 3 Bo-Se shots by 3 months old, he could have too much selenium. Too much selenium causes the same symptoms as not enough. 
But it could just be from growing, boers tend to get it a lot.


----------

